# Bayco 5422 flashlights



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd never heard of these until my company started furnishing them to everyone replacing the older incandescent Pelican Saberlight 2000 lights we had before.
The Pelicans are fine lights, but the incandescent ones are not comparable to any LED lights. Pelican makes LED flashlights, but I've not had the opportunity to evaluate them so don't take this as a knock on them.

The Bayco lights are simply fantastic. One thing that's great is that they have two CREE LEDs, one in the front with a reflector in a typical flashlight configuration and another without a reflector side mounted each having separate on/off pushbuttons. The floodlight is a constant on pushbutton, the flashlight has a momentary or constant on pushbutton. Three AA Batteries are inserted from the lens end and the lens housing has a setscrew to allow one to tighten it and prevent it from coming loose and compromising the watertight integrity.

The front mounted light is focused and bright (80 lumens/95 meter distance). This isn't super bright, but it's a realistic and not inflated rating. The side mounted light is also 80 lumens but is distributed in a broad flood type pattern to light a large area. This helps immensely when wandering around in the dark as you can see more than a spot beam will allow so you don't have to constantly sweep the light over the area.

At approx $35 they're not cheap, but they're not on the expensive side either. I think it's a fair value for an intrinsically safe light (Class I, II, III, Div I, Groups A-G hazardous locations), rated for a 2m drop and watertight to 1m. Pocket clip and lanyard included.

Just my humble opinion as I'm certainly not a flashlight aficionado.


----------

